# Shearing to save wool for another year....



## secuono (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm wondering, has anyone thought of shearing a sheep, that grows it's wool very slowly, in a certain way to keep the 'good stuff' on and still be cool enough to take the summer heat?
As in, wide crutch, all legs, belly, head and chest shaved, the areas that commonly get dirty. 
Thoughts?

Cut everything in the red, late in the shearing season [Late April, early May].


----------

